# 2 medical questions



## whelton44 (31 Jul 2008)

hey everyone so today i had the 2nd part of my medical ,there was blood in my urine both times i had the test now i have to go see a family doctor.
i think its just from the amount of protiene and creatine i consume for bodybuilding but not exactly sure , and i was givin medication for ADD when i was like 8 just as a percation u know teachers think any kid who cant focus has it but i only took it for like 3 months then stopped and they said i never had it but i still had to write it on my medical form im worried this is gonna effect my abiliity to get my job in the cf . do you think i could be rejected even if its not from anything wrong with me , and if i never really had add ?

thanks


----------



## kincanucks (31 Jul 2008)

We are not doctors so no one can answer your question.  Wait and see where the medical porcess takes you and react when required.  Good Luck.


----------



## whelton44 (31 Jul 2008)

makes scence lol .
thanks


----------



## kabogadil (2 Aug 2008)

You just have to be honest with your medical condition and medical history.  It would suck if you lie and they later find it out.  The CF has its own people who review the medical papers and they do know more. For now, just do as you're told..go to your doctor, get some tests done and give the results back to CFRC.


----------



## twistedcables (5 Aug 2008)

Same here - blood in urine - saw the doc - got some tests (KUB scan) - still had blood - now waiting for a CT scan.  It could be so many things from excessive exercise, minor urinary tract infections, heck even a mass (kidney stones). Masses cold be the result of supplements, even concentrations of certain foods.

Your doc knows .. and as everyone will tell you: be honest. otherwise you're only hurting yourself and your chances.

Now I wait for 20 more days for that scan...


----------



## whelton44 (6 Aug 2008)

ya if you dont tell them something thats whats gonna screw you over casue they see you trying to hide something .
 i went out and told him when he informed me though and told him that i do weight lifting almost everyday and have pounded supplaments into my body routinly for almsot 6 months straight .
 im just waiting on my doc to get my results back to me to take on in .


----------

